# عدادات الجريان و الكميات



## علاء الدين2 (25 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء
انا مهندس الات دقيقة سيطرة ونظم كلفت باستلام وحدة القياس والمعايرة وهي وحدة تهتم بحساب الكميات الداخلة والخارجة لخزانات الشركة من مادة الغاز السائل وكان من ضمن قياس الكميات عدادات توربينية و انا ليست لدي اي خبرة في هذا المجال ولم اجد اي مصدر يتصدى لهذا الموضوع .
كيف يتم تصحيح قراءة العداد كيف يتم حساب حجم البروفر حسب ما سمعت وهناك معادلات اخرى فهل لديكم خبرة في هذا المجال , او كتاب بالعربي يتناول كل هذه الامور .
ولكم مني كل الشكر:18:*[/b]


----------



## salem001 (31 مايو 2009)

الاخ / علاء الدين 2 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تفضل هذا الرابط وهو لمنتدى قياس النفط لعلك تجد فيه مبتغاك 
http://mandi2008.mam9.com

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عليالسبع (14 يونيو 2009)

الاخ علاء 
السلام عليكم
انا المهندس محمد بدر سيطرة ونظم تخصص ميكاترونكس اعمل في نفس مجال عملك الرجاء ارسال نوع الميتر الذي تعمل علية لكي ارسل لك طريقة تصحيحه وكيفية صيانته


----------



## علاء الدين2 (22 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اشكركم على اهتمامكم بالموضوع
نوع العداد هو oval و كذلك عدادات coriolies وانا متتن منكم جميعا


----------

